#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  ** FORUMONTMOETING **

## Jeroen

Houden mensen 30 Augustus in de gaten? Het is bijna zover, dan gaan we de koppen achter die verschikkelijke postings bekijken en ervaringen uitwisselen in de kroeg.

Wie komt er wel,... daar gaat het even om. Post dat hier, dus geen lange verhalen en ook niet wie er niet komt en waarom niet. Mail onderling even met elkaar over vervoer. Je kunt ook in je posting zetten dat je wel wilt, maar niet kunt en of er iemand bij je in de buurt komt en je op wilt pikken,... afspreken via mail dus.

Hopelijk tot de 30ste!

"Touring isn't a job, It's a way of life!"

Jeroen.

--- Als je hierop klikt kom je in mijn profiel en dan kun je aan de rechterkant kiezen uit 1 URL ---

----------

